# DVC vs. Bonnet Creek



## JackieD (Apr 2, 2009)

I have been looking for a resort with DVC for a family reunion but came across TUG recommendations for Bonnet Creek.  I'm weighing the benefits of DVC vs. Bonnet Creek specifically.

DVC has Disney transportation.  Bonnet Creek has shuttles, I'm assuming they can't rival the Disney owned ones with reliability and frequency.  Is this a correct assumption?  We will have at least one car.

DVC 'includes' parking for a $95 fee.  Bonnet Creek would be $12/day for WDW ($60 for the 5 days we plan to go to WDW)

DVC includes extra 'magic' hours which may come in handy since the fall hours are shortened.

DVC is Disney! But Bonnet Creek is located on their property.

Bonnet Creek has 2 BR dedicated with 2 queens in second bedroom. DVC's hit and miss except or Old Key West and Saratoga Springs.  Would these two places be like staying at Bonnet Creek?

I have to use my higher trader to book DVC (higher MF cost).

Any input on these questions is GREATLY appreciated!  I'm starting to second guess my desire for DVC at any cost -- and availability for DVC is dwindling quick for the timeframe I need to work with.

Anything else I'm not taking into account?

Thanks!


----------



## Carl D (Apr 2, 2009)

JackieD said:


> I
> DVC has Disney transportation.  Bonnet Creek has shuttles, I'm assuming they can't rival the Disney owned ones with reliability and frequency.  Is this a correct assumption?  We will have at least one car.


Correct. However, if you have a car that lessons that concern.



> DVC is Disney! But Bonnet Creek is located on their property.


Regardless of what anyone tells you, Bonnet Creek is NOT on Disney property. You must drive thru Disney property to get there as it is landlocked by Disney property. Some will say it's surrounded by Disney property, and that's not technically true either. The FF Bonnet Creek Resort has a small footprint on a much larger piece of land. The larger piece of land is adjacent to Disney on three sides.

Splitting hairs?? That depends on your viewpoint. For me, being on Disney property is important. Being adjacent to it you may as well be five miles away.



> Bonnet Creek has 2 BR dedicated with 2 queens in second bedroom. DVC's hit and miss except or Old Key West and Saratoga Springs.  Would these two places be like staying at Bonnet Creek?


As far as I know, SSR has a pull out and 1 queen in the lock off 2brs.
Perhaps I'm not completely understanding this question..



> Anything else I'm not taking into account?


There is one more thing that is very valuable IMO-- Package delivery to your resort.

I also find charging to your room to be a nice benefit as well. Yes, you can use a credit card, but than you're trying to organize and reconcile all your receipts when you get home.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 2, 2009)

* I would not depend on the Bonnet Creek shuttles at all.
* Nothing annoys Carl more than saying Bonnet Creek is on RCID land.  (But, the average guest can't really tell.)

My take: 

The units at bonnet creek are a little bit better fit for a larger group like yours.  For example, they have "real" dining tables that seat six.  The DVCs all have dining tables that seat four, and in some even that's a squeeze.  

On the other hand, the transportation flexibiilty at the DVC resorts is a real bonus if you think you even might split up.  Also, Bonnet Creek doesn't have a "real" restaurant on property yet, and won't until the hotel opens.

I rarely use Extra Magic Hours, even in "short hour" seasons, because while it is "extra" it is not very "exclusive".  There are about 30,000 rooms eligible for that perk, and while the extra time is nice, it is somewhat offset by more people who flock to that park to take advantage of it.  Package delivery has been hit-or-miss with me (it's often a day later than advertised), and I can reconcile receipts with my resort printout, or my credit card statement.

I don't think you could go wrong with either.  If it were me choosing between exchange options, and I was there primarily for the Disney parks, I'd probably go with a DVC unit---and probably OKW because, with a larger travel party, the extra space might be material.  If I were renting, I'd probably go with Bonnet Creek.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 2, 2009)

I love Disney and I am willing to pay a premium to stay on site.  I think the overall Disney experience is worth about double that of other comparable resorts.  I think Bonnet Creek accommodations are equivalent to Disney's if not better.  And, they give you free internet access in the units.  That by itself makes accommodations better.

The location of Bonnet Creek is Superior to many Disney Resorts to various theme parks and activities.  For instance, if you are staying at Old Key West, which is my favorite DVC resort given the size of the units, you need to take 2 buses to get to the Boardwalk.  It's faster to walk there than to take Disney transportation.  Not only that, but ANYONE can take Disney transportation.  You just need to get From Bonnet Creek to anywhere like the Boardwalk or a theme park.  Those who make a distinction between Bonnet Creek being ON Disney property vs. NOT being ON Disney property are simply trying to justify their very large payment to Disney for a distinction that is MEANINGLESS to all but the most fanatic Disney owners.

The biggest benefit of Bonnet Creek is that staying there is 5-10 times cheaper than DVC for equivalent accommodations.  That tips the scale for me heavily in favor of Bonnet Creek.  But, I stay on Disney propery occassionally when I can get an exchange there.

Disney has a great overall resort experience that is worth a premium.   If it's worth 10 times or 2 times the comparable experience, that's up to you.


----------



## EAM (Apr 2, 2009)

Soundproofing is better at DVC.  Bonnet Creek has a nice lazy river.  DVC sales  staff are polite and truthful.


----------



## Carl D (Apr 2, 2009)

BocaBum99 said:


> I love Disney and I am willing to pay a premium to stay on site.  I think the overall Disney experience is worth about double that of other comparable resorts.  I think Bonnet Creek accommodations are equivalent to Disney's if not better.  And, they give you free internet access in the units.  That by itself makes accommodations better.


Better... Well, that depends on what you consider better.
I like the immersive theming of a Disney Resort. That makes it better IMO.



> The location of Bonnet Creek is Superior to many Disney Resorts to various theme parks and activities.  For instance, if you are staying at Old Key West, which is my favorite DVC resort given the size of the units, you need to take 2 buses to get to the Boardwalk.  It's faster to walk there than to take Disney transportation.


I'm confused... Many of the Disney Resorts are within walking distance to a theme park. It sounds as though you're saying it's a strike against the location because it's a quick walk??



> Not only that, but ANYONE can take Disney transportation.  You just need to get From Bonnet Creek to anywhere like the Boardwalk or a theme park.


This is what I have always thought as well, and I still believe to be true.
That said, there has been some debate about this lately. It seems as though they no longer list this as a benefit of admission.   



> Those who make a distinction between Bonnet Creek being ON Disney property vs. NOT being ON Disney property are simply trying to justify their very large payment to Disney..


Glad to see you can read my mind, as well as all DVC Members.
You are just flat wrong here. I am a DVC Member so I can pick my exact dates, room size, and length of stay. I also want no part of all that RCI/II crap. I don't want to have to work for a trade, or the hassle of renting points. 
I enjoy being a Member, and all the things that go with it. Some may say I fall for the "marketing". That may be true, but if I like it, does it really matter _why_ I like it?



> for a distinction that is MEANINGLESS to all but the most fanatic Disney owners.


Yes, but very MEANING*FUL* to the most fanatical Disney fans.



> Disney has a great overall resort experience that is worth a premium.   If it's worth 10 times or 2 times the comparable experience, that's up to you.


10 times the cost would be a stretch in many (not all) situations. 2 times the experience is your opinion. Mine is 100 times the experience. 
I wouldn't take a week at BC for free. That's not to say there's anything wrong with the resort, but rather I personally can't get excited about staying there.


----------



## Lisa P (Apr 2, 2009)

Carl D, of course you are passionate about your membership.    Many of us enjoy our respective timeshare ownerships too.     Getting back to the OP's decision about choosing an _*exchange*_ into one resort vs. another for their upcoming family reunion trip. To recap...

Same or very similar at Bonnet Creek and all DVCs:

Bus shuttles to Downtown Disney through evening
2BRs sleep 8 max
Great locations, short drives (Bonnet Creek & OKW are very near each other)
Game/Activity/Community Hall, playground, sandy play area near water
Poolside movie nights included
Nice resorts w/good amenities
Friendly, accommodating staff
Concierge services in lobby for Disney tickets, venues, dining
Access to more than one pool, one with slide, several hot tubs, kiddie pools
Poolside, limited food & bar counter service
Limited rooms with fireworks views, but may walk to watch them.
Free use of sports equipment for selected activities, depending on the resort (shuffleboard, sand volleyball, regular or pool basketball, etc.)

DVC additional Pros:

Bus shuttles to parks every 15-20 minutes
Bus shuttle drop-off locations convenient to park turnstiles
Some boats to certain parks, some may be walkable from DVC resorts
Offers DME airport transfers, included
Extra hours, extends short day in quieter season, but concentrates crowds
Package delivery to resort gift shop, with time restrictions
Nice theming at resorts, though simple at OKW where rooms are less cramped
Extensive pool at BCV, available to guests there only
Some pools (AKL, SSR, BCV) have a zero entry pool - great w/non-swimmers
Bike and/or boat rentals at resort, fees
Option to purchase add-in Dining Plan

DVC additional Cons:

$95 added fee
Most 2BRs have 2 beds, 2 sleeper sofas (except OKW) - tough for more than 4 adults for a week
Very small kitchens & rooms (except OKW) and dining tables for 4
Must use better trade week
No adults-only recreation areas
No computers for guest use and fees charged for internet access in rooms
No mini-golf at resort
Some DVCs have no zero entry pool (OKW, VWL, BWV)
Only floating river (BVC) is small and charges a fee for inner tube rental
No concierge services for non-Disney tickets, venues or dining

Bonnet Creek additional Pros:

Bus shuttles every 30 minutes mornings/evenings, less in afternoons
All 2BRs have 3 beds, 1 sleeper sofa - matters with more people
Large rooms, no lock-offs
Spacious kitchens, rooms & dining tables for 6 plus counter seating
May get with average-to-good trade week
Zero-entry pool (great for non-swimmers)
Float river is small but has free inner tube use
Free check-out of games, pool toys/noodles
Adults-only game room with pool tables, included
Computer library w/4 PCs & free lobby wireless, free wired in rooms
Non-themed mini-golf at resort, included
Concierge services for both Disney and non-Disney tickets, venues & dining

Bonnet Creek additional Cons:

Bus shuttles limited afternoon schedule
Bus shuttle drop-off locations less convenient to turnstiles
No boats to parks, none walkable from resort
$60 parking fees for 5 days
Extra cost for airport transfers, if needed
No extra hours
Package pick-up at park gates only
No bike or boat rentals at resort
No option to purchase Dining Plan, may use other Disney dining card or AP for discounts.

We actually prefer DVC for some kinds of trips and Bonnet Creek for others.  So consider which of these things matter to _*YOU*_ the most for this particular trip, with this particular travel party.     HTH!


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 2, 2009)

Carl D said:


> Regardless of what anyone tells you, Bonnet Creek is NOT on Disney property. You must drive thru Disney property to get there as it is landlocked by Disney property. Some will say it's surrounded by Disney property, and that's not technically true either. The FF Bonnet Creek Resort has a small footprint on a much larger piece of land. The larger piece of land is adjacent to Disney on three sides.
> 
> Splitting hairs?? That depends on your viewpoint. For me, being on Disney property is important. Being adjacent to it you may as well be five miles away.



I agree 100% with Carl. And it means that there is no easy way to walk or bike to Disney property. I was foolish enough to have brought my bike to BC. Surprise - the only way get from Bonnet Creek to the Disney resorts is by way of Buena Vista drive - a very busy road with Disney buses wizzing by every 30 seconds. For an experienced cyclist, no problem, but not something for the family to do. I definitely did not feel like I was staying on Disney property.

Other than that, the BC resort was very nice. But not like staying on Disney property.


----------



## littlestar (Apr 2, 2009)

How many units does Bonnet Creek have or what will it have when it's completely built out?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 2, 2009)

littlestar said:


> How many units does Bonnet Creek have or what will it have when it's completely built out?



I don't have an answer for this question, but it is already huge, and they are planning a beautiful new pool because the current ones are not ample for guests at busier times.  

The buildings started out as shorter buildings, less than ten floors, but the new ones are much taller, and I understand that some of the new buildings have more presidential suites to accommodate the rising demand for large and luxurious units.   The presidential suites are truly impressive.  They have 2 master bedrooms, a huge kitchen with cherry cabinets and granite countertops, a beautiful formal dining room, and beds for twelve people (not that I would even consider putting four people into one bedroom).  I love those presidential suites and imagine all of our kids staying with us at some point, with their kids.   

I occasionally see someone renting a presidential for a bargain price and wonder how they can possibly do it.  I saw one just this morning for a full week, $1,300, for May.  Too bad I already found a rental for our friends, who are going to squeeze six people into a Marriott Grande Vista 2 bedroom.  I feel sorry for the couple that gets the sofabed in the living room.  Timeshare sure has me spoiled because they don't seem to mind.  :rofl:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 2, 2009)

I also do want to say that I agree with the Disney lovers!  Nothing can compare to an actual Disney stay, at the timeshare resorts.  I wouldn't ever stay in a hotel, even a Disney hotel, but I do love my exchanges into Disney through II until recently, and now through RCI through weeks and points.  I am so excited about our next trip in October, when we stay at Animal Kingdom Villas and Villas at Wilderness Lodge, which I was able to get through weeks and points.  

Cannot wait for Bay Lake Towers to open.  I really want to stay there and will put in an exchange request as soon as I see the resort ID #!

As far as unit quality, a Bonnet Creek presidential is equally as nice as a Grand Villa at Saratoga Springs.  The presidential unit is so gorgeous.  The master bedroom furniture is really heavy stuff, cherry, and the living room has a very plush, large sofa and entertainment center.  You gotta love it.  

Actually, Rick and I recently stayed in a 3 bedroom (just us) at Bonnet Creek and found it to be very large, with the living room about twice the size of the 2 bedroom living room.  I was surprised by the space, and those aren't many more Wyndham points additional.   If they deposited a 3 bedroom into RCI, I would grab it for sure, as long as it was a good off-season week with no crowds.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 3, 2009)

I own at Wyndham and can get access DVC via either my HGVC RCI account for weeks deposits or via my Partner Plus options for RCI points deposits.

If I am booking in advance booking DVC with my Wyndham via Partner Plus option is the cheapest option, even cheaper than staying at Wyndham directly.  Provided a unit is in RCI points.

If I am booking in advance and no DVC is available in points, just weeks then I can book via HGVC.  This option is roughly the price or staying with Wyndham directly.  So I have to decide on DVC or Wyndham.  I would probably book Wyndham as my cancelation options are better and I have more Wyndham points than HGVC points.

For stays checking in less than 60 days in advance, Wyndham is the cheapest option for me, as I am VIP and get the points discounts and upgrades if they are available.

I go for price and availability and not the magic, so it is a personal choice.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 3, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Cannot wait for Bay Lake Towers to open.  I really want to stay there and will put in an exchange request as soon as I see the resort ID #!



Is this the new resort near the Contemporary Hotel?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, it is.


----------



## lprstn (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok, I own at Bonnet Creek, and when I get a chance to stay on Disney, I chose Disney.  Why, the theming of their resorts, and the shops onsite, and the pools are much better.  Also, the reliable transportation system.  Now my DH doesn't like Disney too much, so we mainly stay at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 3, 2009)

Carl D said:


> There is one more thing that is very valuable IMO-- Package delivery to your resort.
> 
> I also find charging to your room to be a nice benefit as well. Yes, you can use a credit card, but than you're trying to organize and reconcile all your receipts when you get home.



Both are worthless to us as we loath spending gigabucks for worthless trinkets and avoiding extra costs at the parks can save you hundreds on an average trip. 

And just getting REGULAR TELEVISION stations at Bonnet Creek, vs the mind numbing vanilla multiple channels of Disney, would make the the difference for us. The fact that we save money, get a better quality, better equipped and bigger unit are bonuses.  

But I do love Carl's total dedication to everything Disney and no one seems to enjoy being immersed in everything Disney than he does. Not many are into it like that.  Carl - we still have to get that beer one of these days!


----------



## bnoble (Apr 3, 2009)

> And just getting REGULAR TELEVISION stations


What, there's something beyond ESPN?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 3, 2009)

bnoble said:


> What, there's something beyond ESPN?



By the end of our stays at Disney, I really miss Foxnews.  CNN just doesn't do it for me.  I was getting hungry for cookies, watching that DVC ad over and over again last time, with the gal baking those cookies in the fully-equipped kitchen.  And how many languages are there for that boring DVC commercial?

I still love it!


----------



## Carl D (Apr 3, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> Both are worthless to us as we loath spending gigabucks for worthless trinkets and avoiding extra costs at the parks can save you hundreds on an average trip.


We don't buy a lot of stuff, but when we do we find this feature to be priceless.



> And just getting REGULAR TELEVISION stations at Bonnet Creek, vs the mind numbing vanilla multiple channels of Disney, would make the the difference for us. The fact that we save money, get a better quality, better equipped and bigger unit are bonuses.


You mean you don't want more DVC en Espanol channels??
Seriously, I wish they would get FOX News.



> Carl - we still have to get that beer one of these days!


I would honestly enjoy that!
We visit Orlando every October, May, and most Decembers. Let me know if you are ever in town during those months...


----------



## Lisa P (Apr 3, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> I agree 100% with Carl. And it means that there is no easy way to walk or bike to Disney property. I was foolish enough to have brought my bike to BC.


Don't bring a bike to DVC's Villas at AKL either!  There's no appropriate place to ride them there.

The only place to ride at BCV or BWV is around the lake, along with a ton of pedestrians and watching out for the 2-4 person pedal carts (blanking out their name).

There are good bike paths at the Villas at WL, OKW and SSR however, _NONE_ of them will take you to any Disney parks.  It's just the same as Bonnet Creek - you may bicycle within the larger development, past a golf course, to other hotels (soon for BC) but...

You can't get to a theme park or water park by foot or by bicycle from all DVCs.  Only from BCV, BWV or soon, BLT.  And none of _these_ resorts have rooms as large as OKW or Bonnet Creek for the OP's group.



Sandy Lovell said:


> If I am booking in advance booking DVC with my Wyndham via Partner Plus option is the cheapest option, even cheaper than staying at Wyndham directly.  Provided a unit is in RCI points.


Really, Sandy???  So you find that using your Wyndham Points to book a Plus Partners reservation from RCI Points inventory is a good deal?  Does it use a generic Plus Partners grid?  This is interesting!

Refresh my memory, please... does the Plus Partners option transfer with the resale of a Plus Partners-eligible Wyndham contract?  And if you buy an eligible contract and put it in the same names as an existing non-eligible contract, do ALL the Wyndham points in that person's name become Plus Partners eligible?

(Maybe this should be a new thread in the Wyndham forum?)



lprstn said:


> Ok, I own at Bonnet Creek, and when I get a chance to stay on Disney, I chose Disney.  Why, the theming of their resorts, and the shops onsite, and the pools are much better.  Also, the reliable transportation system.  Now my DH doesn't like Disney too much, so we mainly stay at Bonnet Creek.


Isn't that classic?    I like the theming very much too.  But DH and our grown kids all find it to be overkill, continuous reminder of the Disney marketing machine (DD's starting to appreciate it more again, though).  They generally appreciate the respite from it at the resort.   



rickandcindy23 said:


> By the end of our stays at Disney, I really miss Foxnews!


Yes!  No better news than Foxnews.    The limited TV channels at DVC do bother us.  We watch minimal TV at home, only have one TV in the whole house.  But on vacation, we all like to watch a little at night and Disney's selection of channels is sadly wanting.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 3, 2009)

> Does it use a generic Plus Partners grid?


Yes, it does.



> does the Plus Partners option transfer with the resale of a Plus Partners-eligible Wyndham contract? And if you buy an eligible contract and put it in the same names as an existing non-eligible contract, do ALL the Wyndham points in that person's name become Plus Partners eligible?


No, yes.  Once upon a time, you could also enroll in the program without a new purchse, for "only" $2K+.  I don't know if that's still possible, and it might take you a while to recover the extra expense vs. straight Points booking if you already have access to Points.

If you don't have access to Points, this could be a decent way to get it.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 3, 2009)

Carl D said:


> I would honestly enjoy that!
> We visit Orlando every October, May, and most Decembers. Let me know if you are ever in town during those months...



I may be there October and December this year. Hopefully I'll be OK'd to have a beer by then (I can have none right now due to Dr orders after surgery and the pain killers) and we can say hello.  Keep it in mind.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 3, 2009)

Lisa P said:


> Really, Sandy???  So you find that using your Wyndham Points to book a Plus Partners reservation from RCI Points inventory is a good deal?  Does it use a generic Plus Partners grid?  This is interesting!
> 
> (Maybe this should be a new thread in the Wyndham forum?)




I see that you started a new thread under Wyndham and I answered there but I noticed that bnoble answered here as well.


----------



## JackieD (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you to all who answered my questions and especially LisaP who systematically spelled out the differences.

I can appreciate the Disney lovers because I have been accused of the same passion within my own family  and I want to make it really special.

So the winner is.....Villas at Wilderness Lodge!

It's probably a once in a lifetime trip to get my siblings and parents together while we're all healthy and still like each other  

So, thanks again.

jackie


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 7, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I don't have an answer for this question, but it is already huge, and they are planning a beautiful new pool because the current ones are not ample for guests at busier times.
> 
> The buildings started out as shorter buildings, less than ten floors, but the new ones are much taller, and I understand that some of the new buildings have more presidential suites to accommodate the rising demand for large and luxurious units.   The presidential suites are truly impressive.  They have 2 master bedrooms, a huge kitchen with cherry cabinets and granite countertops, a beautiful formal dining room, and beds for twelve people (not that I would even consider putting four people into one bedroom).  I love those presidential suites and imagine all of our kids staying with us at some point, with their kids.
> 
> I occasionally see someone renting a presidential for a bargain price and wonder how they can possibly do it.  I saw one just this morning for a full week, $1,300, for May.  Too bad I already found a rental for our friends, who are going to squeeze six people into a Marriott Grande Vista 2 bedroom.  I feel sorry for the couple that gets the sofabed in the living room.  Timeshare sure has me spoiled because they don't seem to mind.  :rofl:



Cindy,

I believe that Bonnet Creek's initial plan was to have 2500 units but I think it will be much more than that.  Here is a URL for a job application that states it currently has 850 rooms with 300 more to be added in the next twelve months, job application.


----------

